# Possible/how to swap VIP211k for existing VIP211z?



## snedworld (Oct 2, 2014)

I want to start recording HD from my Dish set top box.

I already do this from my VIP222 in the living room, using a Hauppauge HD recorder device, hooked up to the component output.

I want to do this in my bedroom, but there is a VIP-211z in the bedroom, which only has HDMI outputs! The Hauppauge is not hdcp certified, so Dish will not like it. 

I called Dish and asked the to swap out my 211z for a 211k, which has component outputs, but they refused (and were snooty about it).

Any way to work out a swap of a 211k for a 211z, other than buying a 211k and then selling the 211z?

I would think installers ( or even RV'ers, etc.) would rather have the newer, smaller, Energy Star certified 211z, rather than the older, larger 211k. Any ideas on how to find an installer and ask them about it?

After I find one (either swap or buy) is it just a matter of calling Dish to remove one and add the other?

I called Dish retention about 3 months ago and got my bill reduced from $90 to $30/month for a year, any thoughts on whether this receiver swap transaction will muck that up?

Thanks for any ideas!

Gayle Snedecor


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

You have to buy one. They are available for under $120 online. I just bought a refurb from Amazon for under $100 delivered.

Most know the difference and know that the ViP211Z is much less valuable. This is especially true of the RVers that don't want to sacrifice the OTA tuner. Those who are running off generator have to kill the power anyway so the power savings doesn't much come into play.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Also, make sure the current 211 is owned by you. If it is not, it belongs to Dish and you will be required to sent it back to Dish. If you sell it, Dish will charge you full retail price and person who buy it will not be able to active it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

garys said:


> Also, make sure the current 211 is owned by you. If it is not, it belongs to Dish and you will be required to sent it back to Dish. If you sell it, Dish will charge you full retail price and person who buy it will not be able to active it.


Most DISH receivers available other than through DISH or as an addition through an authorized dealer are owned.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

harsh said:


> Most DISH receivers available other than through DISH or as an addition through an authorized dealer are owned.


I just wanted to point out that it could be leased since it is the first post by the OP. And there was no mention of lease or purchase by OP. And don't forget that Dish has on occasion has the receivers tagged incorrectly.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

The pictures I've seen of the 211z rear panel do show the standard 'R', 'L', and 'Video' composite RCA jacks to the right of the HDMI jack. Have you checked the back of your 211z?

I have a 211k, and I am an RV'er, but I have no interest in swapping it for the lesser 211z. Between the built-in OTA capability and the RF output that I have feeding a second TV from the 211k, the 211z would be a bad choice here.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

OP has a Z, wants to get a K.

I say take it to a local retailer and see if they will take it as a trade in on a 211k, the worst they can say is no.


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

NYDutch said:


> The pictures I've seen of the 211z rear panel do show the standard 'R', 'L', and 'Video' composite RCA jacks to the right of the HDMI jack. Have you checked the back of your 211z?
> 
> I have a 211k, and I am an RV'er, but I have no interest in swapping it for the lesser 211z. Between the built-in OTA capability and the RF output that I have feeding a second TV from the 211k, the 211z would be a bad choice here.


I thought the 211 only fed 1 tv? [ single tuner]

Am I incorrect?

Also, component hook up is far preferable to composite, I think that's what original poster wants.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Something like the 211K has only one tuner, but you can use as many of those outputs as you like on different TVs - all outputs are showing the same thing.


----------



## snedworld (Oct 2, 2014)

Right,

I want to replace the 211z, which only has composite and HDMI output, with a 211k, which has composite, component, and HDMI output. It's the component HDMI output I am after, just as if I had a TV with only composite inputs.

I was surprised that Dish would not want to do the swap. 

Back when this happened in July, If I would have realized what I was getting, I would have squawked for a 211k. Install happend while I was at work, and I should have looked more carefully. My fault for not looking more carefully.

Live and learn.

Thanks to all who have commented!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Dish weirdness aside... the 211K is a better receiver than the 211Z... so why would you be surprised that someone wouldn't do a straight-up swap?

Would you give me a $10 in exchange for a $5? Should I be mad and confused when you won't make that trade?


----------



## snedworld (Oct 2, 2014)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Dish weirdness aside... the 211K is a better receiver than the 211Z... so why would you be surprised that someone wouldn't do a straight-up swap?
> 
> Would you give me a $10 in exchange for a $5? Should I be mad and confused when you won't make that trade?


No, I was surprized that DISH NETWORK would not do the swap, after all, they are phasing out the 211k's for the 211z's. Z's are newer models than the K's, I said that the Z's were smaller, and Energy Star certified. I didn't know and didn't opine whether they were "better" receivers.

I guess I can cross Stewart off my list of unsuspecting rubes that I can hoodwink...

I think we should nominate his post for most welcoming post by a moderator of the year to a newbie....

And I was neither mad, nor confused when they declined to trade me a newer model for an older model.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

After detailing all the reasons why the older 211K is better than the newer 211Z, you seemed surprised and offended that nobody (especially Dish) would do a straight up swap to give you a better receiver for your lesser receiver.


Your position seems to be from one where you are surprised someone would not give you a better model for a model you know is a lesser model. Newer isn't always better. There was a similar thing with Playstation models some years back where the newer "streamlined" model had less backwards compatibility than the older/bigger model... so many people wanted the older model and would pay more to get it... and you would have had a hard time getting someone to trade you the more valuable older model for the less-featured newer one.


----------

